# To keep or not to keep...that is the question (Xpost from e36)



## nodamnitared1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey there everybody,

Looking for a little advise.

So, I have a Silver 1996 328i convertible that I've had for about 10 years and it has about 155K miles on it. It is in need of a new top and new upholstery as well as a couple of other relatively minor things. Looks like would cost me right around 3K to do it all. Otherwise, car is mechanically sound and runs like a dream, even at 20 years old. I do love this car, always have, but putting 3K into a car this age has me choking little. However, it's going to be a classic in 5 years and I really like the idea of holding on to it.

Ive researched my market and feel if I sold it now, as is, I might get around 3K for it, if I'm lucky. If I make the repairs and try to sell, looks like I'd its still only going to fetch 4-5K at best.

Q1. Anyone have any insights as to how the value of this car may or may not change in 5 years when it becomes a classic? Does that even impact value at all or is it just 5 years older?

Q2. Sell, as is, and get out from under an aging car that could be an expensive headache
down the line? Make repairs and hang on to it in the hopes that its value will increase? What would you do?

(I took the emotion out of the question because I'm trying to be practical, but I do realize I could continue to drive and enjoy it.)

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## jhm5 (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm not a dealer, just a BMW enthusiast offering his 2-cents worth. If you really like this car and want to keep it, fix it up and enjoy it without regard to its dollar value. Unless it's rarely driven, I suspect due to its age, it will continue to cost for maintenance and repairs. If you want to keep the car solely because you think it's value will increase with age and you will be able to sell it for more later, that's a roll of the dice. Classics that rise in value tend to be extremely well kept cars, low miles cars, rare cars. The E36 is pretty common. Generally convertibles have more value than steel tops but maintenance is more expensive. Among the E36s, I would guess the M3 would have the best chance for the best future value, but that too is a gamble.


----------



## joylove (Mar 27, 2013)

Cars are never an investment. If you are running banger-nomics then you sell when the cost of keeping it roadworthy exceed the cost of a better replacement. After 10 years it's understandable you are looking around. Don't forget thought to save at least 10% of the purchase price of a used car to immediately fix any issue the PO was ignoring.


----------



## thumper600 (Sep 24, 2014)

If you're worried about value then you don't love the car. Sell it and be done with it


----------

